# stabilzer suggestions



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is a pretty good article that will give you the basics:

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3893


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i think B.STINGER has a web sight that helps you choose the right stuff.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Talk to Todd from Dead Center Archery.


----------

